# [C#] In .Net Prorgamm Grafikinformationen auslesen



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2011)

Für eine neue Version von meinem SoftTh Config Tool versuche ich gerade mit meiner "Windows Forms Applikation" Informationen über Monitore und Grafikkarte aus zu lesen.
Was ich genau brauche ist:
Welche Displays gibt es, an welcher Grafikkarte hängen sie und welches Display ist das primäre. 

Abgesehen von den Infos zur Grafikkarte finde ich die Infos relativ problemlos unter _Screen.AllScreens_. Das ist aber halt nur die Ebene von .Net welche die Grafikhardware darunter weg abstrahiert.
Anscheinend muss ich also dafür doch über den _ManagementObjectSearcher_ gehen. Nur komme ich mit den ArrayLists die der raus haut an sich und den zig tausend möglichen "Suchwörtern" nicht wirklich klar. Mit welchem Key muss ich suchen und wie spreche ich die einzelnen Felder in dem Array was mir der searcher zurück liefert überhaupt ordentlich an?


EDIT: Ok, das "wie lesen" hab ich jetzt doch halbwegs raus. Fehlt noch die Info "Wo lesen?". Das Internets hat mich jetzt noch auf den "Umweg" directX gebracht. Mal sehen ob ich damit weiter komme.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2011)

DirectX hat geholfen. Allerdings lese ich jetzt ein Mischmasch aus .Net Screens und D3D Display Adaptern weil ich bei DX keine Koordinaten(also Angaben wie die Screens nebeneinander liegen) gefunden habe. Wenn da noch jemand eine Ahnung hat wäre die Info immer noch sehr willkommen.


----------

